
Top Indian News Website Blocks Ad Blockers - twapi
https://browsernative.com/indiatimes-adblock-2823/
======
mirimir
Let's say that this policy becomes widespread, and doesn't rely on easily
blockable Javascript. I can imagine a commercial HTTPS proxy that would strip
out ads. That would destroy HTTPS security, of course. But that's arguably not
a fatal flaw for just reading news. It could be offered as a subscription
service, like VPNs etc.

